# iwl3945 Bit Rate [ solved ]

## mufftimuff

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein Aspire5683WLMI  mit einem Intel 3945agb Controller. Ich habe alle Wikis durchgeführt, sowohl als Modul, im Kernel, den ipw3945, den ipw3945d, den iwl3945, Kernel 2.6.24 und Kernel 2.6.23, die "alte Methode" wie auch die "neue Methode".

Folgende Konfiguration macht mir am wenigsten Probleme :

Kernel 2.6.23

iwl3945 als Modul

mac80211 als Modul.

Mein Problem : die Wlan-Verbindung startet mit 54 Mb/s, fällt aber bei jeder Verbindung auf 1 Mb/s ab. Dies passiert immer, egal wie ich diesen Chip konfiguriere. 

Ich benutze den wpa_supplicant. Wie kann ich dieses Verhalten abstellen ?

Danke.Last edited by mufftimuff on Sat Mar 15, 2008 11:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## amne

```
iwconfig 

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"bla"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: bla   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B   

          Encryption key:bla [3]

          Link Quality=90/100  Signal level=-52 dBm  Noise level=-88 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

So schauts bei mir mit 2.6.24 und iwl3945 (im kernel als modul) aus. Ist bei dir irgendwas auffällig anders (Link Quality)?

Steht in dmesg was interessantes?

----------

## firefly

 *amne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> iwconfig 
> 
> ...

 

den inkernel iwlwifi würde ich nicht empfehlen der ist uralt (v. 1.1.16) iwlwifi ist aber schon bei 1.2.25/26.

Das problem ist, das die sourcen von http://intellinuxwireless.org/ sich nicht mit 2.6.24 übersetzen lassen. Aber es gibt ein paket, welches auch den iwlwifi in der neusten version enthält, der sich auch mit 2.6.24 übersetzen läßt.

http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download

oder man bleibt erstmal beim 2.6.23er kernel

----------

## amne

Der Vorteil ist, dass die (wenn auch veraltete) Version in .24 zumindest bei mir gut funktioniert, und da sie Bestandteil des Kernels und nicht extern ist lässt sie sich auch problemlos übersetzen.  :Wink: 

Aber Hauptsache man findet eine Version, die für einen Funktioniert  :Very Happy: 

----------

## firefly

 *amne wrote:*   

> Der Vorteil ist, dass die (wenn auch veraltete) Version in .24 zumindest bei mir gut funktioniert, und da sie Bestandteil des Kernels und nicht extern ist lässt sie sich auch problemlos übersetzen. 
> 
> Aber Hauptsache man findet eine Version, die für einen Funktioniert 

 

jo. Aber bei mir hat diese version mehr probleme gemacht als nutzen.

----------

## mufftimuff

Bin gerade erst von der Arbeit zurück.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:blubblub

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:14:6C:44:88:82   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B   

          Encryption key:blubblu

          Link Quality=83/100  Signal level=-25 dBm  Noise level=-54 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

dmesg ...

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:6c:44:88:82

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:14:6c:44:88:82 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:14:6c:44:88:82

wlan0: authentication frame received from 00:14:6c:44:88:82, but not in authenticate state - ignored

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:14:6c:44:88:82 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: association frame received from 00:14:6c:44:88:82, but not in associate state - ignored

iwl3945-ucode 2.14.1.5

So, warum meine Lösung Kernel-2.6.23, iwl3945 und mac80211 als Modul:

Das Wlan startet automatisch, mache ich den Laptop zu und auf, ist kein starten des Wlan notwendig. Mit den Wiki's bzgl. kernel 2.6.24 hatte ich das Problem, dass das Starten des Wlan nicht von einem " unerfahrenem " Benutzer möglich ist. Hier muss ich erwähnen, dass sowohl meine Frau als auch meinen Tochter ( 11 ) den Laptop benutzen dürfen.

Vielleicht hat das aber auch mit dem billigen Netgear-Router zu tun. Wenn jemand diese Erfahrung auch gemacht hat, bitte melden.

Und jetzt das ganze nach Verbinden ( Wlan nutzen ) :

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:blubblub

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:14:6C:44:88:82   

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B   

          Encryption key:blubblub

          Link Quality=83/100  Signal level=-26 dBm  Noise level=-44 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

Auf dieser Rate bleibt es dann.

----------

## amne

Hm, also so ganz sicher bin ich mir jetzt auch nicht, aber kanns sein, dass du ziemlich viel Noise hast? Du könntest einmal versuchen, den Kanal zu wechseln. Ich hab bei mir ein deutlich besseres Signal/Rauschverhältnis, wobei bei mir die Werte generell niedriger - aber eben weiter auseinander - liegen. Vielleicht gibt es ja einfach auf deinem Kanal zuviele WLANs in der Nähe. Wenn das nix hilft fällt mir leider auch nichts mehr ein.

----------

## mufftimuff

Mhh,

jetzt wird es mir zu hoch. Der Laptop steht zur Zeit ca. 50 cm. vom Router weg. Lan's in der Nähe gibt es 2, die ich in anderer Position kaum, in dieser Position gar nicht, empfange ( Nachbarn ).

Was mir nicht ganz schluessig ist, starten mit 54 Mb/s, Verbidung herstellen ( o.k. ist falsch hier ( nur Anwender ) also Internet oder Lan ), runter auf 1 Mb/s und nicht wieder rauf.Ich waere schon froh, wenn "er" wieder auf 54 Mb/s kommen "wuerde" ( vorerst ). 

Vielleicht kleines Detail: starten, alles o.k, Internet : ( jetzt  kommts ) erstmal alles o.k. , laden (egal ob Datei oder Flash oder sonstwas ) rums 1 Mb/s. Über Eth sind aber 2 Mb/s möglich und erreichbar.  ?

----------

## amne

Ich könnte mir vorstellen (und das ist wirklich nur eine Vermutung), dass die Rate erst fällt, wenn viele Daten übertragen werden, was den Effekt begründen könnte.

Ansonsten: Probier einmal 2 Meter vom Router wegzugehen. Funkwellen sind eine komische Sache, und die genaue Erklärung ist mir entfallen, aber ich glaube einen gewissen Mindestabstand sollten Sender und Empfänger voneinander haben.

----------

## mufftimuff

Hi,

es funktioniert. ich musste nur den Kanal am Router ändern, von 11 auf 5.

Danke.

----------

